# Hunter - 3/27/09



## Greg (Mar 25, 2009)

Okay Sundown's closed Friday which feels like a kick in the nuts. :blink: Okay, Greg. Calm down - time to regroup. 

Who's up for Hunter?! I'll probably try to get there for opening and ski till 2 or so. Rain Thursday night so it should be soft from the start.


----------



## MogulQueen (Mar 25, 2009)

Greg said:


> Okay Sundown's closed Friday which feels like a kick in the nuts. :blink: Okay, Greg. Calm down - time to regroup.
> 
> Who's up for Hunter?! I'll probably try to get there for opening and ski till 2 or so. Rain Thursday night so it should be soft from the start.



I'll only go if Tim is skiing in the pink pants!  :-D


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 25, 2009)

MogulQueen said:


> I'll only go if Tim is skiing in the pink pants!  :-D



:blink: did I miss something!


----------



## Greg (Mar 25, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> :blink: did I miss something!



:lol:


----------



## bvibert (Mar 25, 2009)

Very tempting, but I doubt it.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 25, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> :blink: did I miss something!



From the Sundown - 3/27/09 thread:



Greg said:


> Sure! I think Tim is wearing his pink pants too...


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 25, 2009)

Greg said:


> :lol:



I would look great in pink, it would really offset my eyes.


----------



## Greg (Mar 26, 2009)

> Friday: Mostly cloudy, then gradually becoming sunny, with a high near 56.



Perfect!  looks like the best day of the next three. Grassi and I are in so far. Looks like a lot of the good stuff is still open - Lower K, Claire's, Racer, Upper Xover. Apparently the Ike bump course is open too! Bummed about Sundown being cloed, but I'm really pretty psyched for tomorrow. I don't think I've ever skied Hunter in the spring.


----------



## andyzee (Mar 26, 2009)

Greg said:


> Okay Sundown's closed Friday which feels like a kick in the nuts.



Fixed


----------



## Greg (Mar 26, 2009)

ta&idaho's pic of Upper Crossover has me drooling.






Can't wait for tomorrow.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 26, 2009)

You suck!  I wish I could be there to ski those tomorrow!!! :angry:


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 26, 2009)

bvibert said:


> You suck!  I wish I could be there to ski those tomorrow!!! :angry:



Ditto!:angry:


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 26, 2009)

I'll be there!


----------



## dmc (Mar 26, 2009)

I'll be out at sme point...


----------



## Greg (Mar 26, 2009)

dmc said:


> I'll be out at sme point...



Nice! See you out there D! Chris, Jeff and I will be there from 8:30 - 1:30 or so.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 26, 2009)

have fun..tomorrow is gonna be Tits


----------



## Greg (Mar 26, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> have fun..tomorrow is gonna be Tits



Indeed. Rain has already cleared the Hunter area. Should be uber soft bumps right from the opening bell. Bring it on!


----------

